# Critical Care POS



## baratii (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone help me, whether  CC code 99291 billed as Emergency? If so, then what would be the Place of service for the same. Priorly, we billed 99291 as emergency with Place of service 23 but got rejection from the Medicare. Awaiting for your valuable responses.

Thanks,
Baratii CPC, CPC-H.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 17, 2012)

what dx code did you have and what did the rejection state?


----------

